

Movie Shaker iOS app is designed to find a great film to watch in 10 seconds - afriki
http://givemearandommovie.com/

======
benologist
This needs a web version too.

~~~
afriki
@benologist, well, maybe one day it would) thank you for your feedback

~~~
benologist
I have some more specific feedback. Some of this might already be in your app
but I don't have an iphone, like about 90% of movie watchers. :P

\- a kids movie option

\- amazon/itunes affiliate links

\- chromecast integration, maybe netflix but I think I read they killed their
API so I don't know what's doable there

\- recommendations based on what's on tv, then you're making something a
billion people could use not just the ones who stream movies

\- Reddit-powered recommendations would be great too + help drive downloads if
you can tap that community, doesn't even need to be a recommendation could
just be a list of recommended stuff

I'd also ditch the pricing, every single recommendation can make you money so
charging for it is probably going to lose you money overall.

Then when you get this perfect do the same thing for tv shows, movies, books
and games!

~~~
afriki
Thank you a lot for such a great feedback!

I have been thinking a lot about almost every point here and I am going to
implement some of them.

You said you don't have an iPhone, do you use an Android smartphone or
something else?

~~~
benologist
Yes Android mostly, we have an iPad Mini but don't use it as much. But
"Android too" isn't a great solution - movies are so universal you'd just be
excluding slightly fewer people.

If you don't incur costs per recommendation then I would make it as easy as
possible for everyone to access it.

If you do incur costs per recommendation I'd lock the fancy stuff up behind
some kind of paywall and use naive recommendations for the free people so you
can still target everybody economically.

